# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  iPhone 4 "вылечили от праворукости" с помощью инструкции

## ALEX(XX)

Apple знает, как решить проблему с потерей связи в iPhone 4 — но совсем не так, как того бы хотелось её фанатам. По информации, представленной инсайдером блогу BGR, компания раздала сотрудникам инструкцию о том, как следует вести себя с владельцами новых "айфонов", которые жалуются на проблемы со связью. Первым делом, клиента нужно постараться убедить в следующем:
(1) беспроводная связь в iPhone 4 работает лучше, чем у предыдущих моделей,
(2) если взять любой телефон, не только эппловский, в руку определённым способом, связь ухудшится — такова "правда жизни",
(3) при проблемах с iPhone 3GS надо стараться не перекрывать рукой нижний правый угол,
(4) при проблемах с iPhone 4 надо стараться не перекрывать рукой чёрную полоску в нижнем левом углу и, наконец,
(5) проблема решается при помощи чехла или фирменных резиновых ободков Bumper.
Также сотруднику следует всегда стараться лично убедиться в том, что проблема со связью существует — и только, когда "айфон" лежит на столе, а не держится в руке. Кроме того, он не имеет права обещать клиенту бесплатные ободки Bumper. В том, что такая инструкция существует, в общем-то, нет ничего удивительного. В конце концов, Apple с самого начала заняла такую позицию. Примечательно другое — то, что эта инструкция всплыла, после того как наиболее ярые фанаты распустили слухи о том, что, во-первых, проблема со связью в iPhone 4 не аппаратная, а программная и будет решена уже в этот понедельник с выходом обновлённой версии iOS — 4.01, а во-вторых, в крайнем случае, Apple раздаст всем бесплатные "бамперы". Масла в огонь подлило письмо Стива Джобса, которое он якобы написал в ответ одному из клиентов, пожаловавшемуся на качество связи: "Никаких проблем с приёмом нет. Ждите новостей". Между тем, понедельник уже давно прошёл, но никакого ожидаемого "фикса" не появилось. Вместо этого Apple громко порадовалась тому, что за три дня сумела впарить новый "айфон" 1,7 млн фанатов, и тихонько обновила на своём сайте раздел, посвящённый проблемам iOS — при этом ни словом, ни буквой не обмолвившись о существовании в этой системе проблем со связью. Бесплатных "бамперов" Apple, как видим, тоже раздавать не собирается (ну ещё бы — ведь набор из 6 таких прокладок продаётся компанией за 30 долларов). Так что у тех, чьи iPhone 4 всё-таки теряют сигнал, если их брать в левую руку, имеется лишь три пути: (а) прислушаться к советам Apple, (б) прекратить пользоваться "айфоном" и (в) помочь юристам Kershaw, Cutter & Ratinoff, LLP собрать информацию для потенциального группового иска к Apple.
Источник

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

Жалобы на слабый прием стали очень неожиданным «сюрпризом» для специалистов яблочной компании, тотчас же начавших расследование причин дефекта.

В итоге инженеры Apple пришли к выводу, что слабый прием связан вовсе не с дефектом антенны, а всего лишь обусловлен неверным отражением смартфоном силы принимаемого сигнала, вызванным предустановленным неверным алгоритмом расчета его уровня. То есть, из-за неверной формулы расчета, смартфон показывает силу сигнала на две отметки больше, чем есть на самом деле. К примеру, если сила принимаемого сигнала составляет всего две отметки, то на дисплее iPhone 4 отражается 4 отметки, что соответствует уверенному приему, которого на самом деле нет. То есть, если по существу, претензии к слабому приему возникали в той местности, где действительно было слабое покрытие сотовой сети.

 В ближайшие недели компания обещает предоставить программное обновление для iPhone 4, в котором будет откорректирована формула расчета сигнала. Ввиду того, что эта ошибка «тянется» еще с первой модели iPhone, обновление будет также доступно для iPhone 3GS и iPhone 3G. Также предполагается сделать отметки приема сигнала, отражаемые дисплеем, немного длиннее, чтобы их было лучше видно. Тем же, кто по-прежнему недоволен яблочным приобретением, компания предлагает вернуть смартфон iPhone 4 в ближайший магазин Apple в течение 30 дней с момента покупки. Полное возмещение стоимости устройства гарантируется.
http://www.3dnews.ru/news/Apple-nazv...riema-iPhone-4

*с оффсайта :*
"_...В результате расследования мы с изумлением  обнаружили, что формула,используемая нами для расчёта уровня сигнала  оказалась совершенно неверной. В большинстве случаев на дисплее ошибочно отображается на 2 полосы больше, чем следует для уровня данного сигнала...

 ...Для подавляющего большинства пользователей, которые не были обеспокоены этим вопросом, это обновление просто сделает отображаемые параметры более точными. Тому же,кто столкнулся с проблемами, мы приносим извинения за возможные причинённые неудобства."_
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010...pleletter.html

*(!)* Независимые специалисты говорят, что проблема с уровнем приема сотового сигнала в современных аппаратах - это сложная и комплексная проблема. Во-первых, у разных производителей разные подходы к расчету качества приема сигнала, во-вторых, все производители используют различные антенны с разным уровнем выходной и входной мощности.

Так в случае iPhone 4 были проведены независимые тесты, которые показали, что при некоторых условиях iPhone сбрасывает уровень сигнала на 24 дБ и программное обеспечение тут уже не при чем. Здесь дело либо в сбойной антенне, либо в серьезном аппаратном просчете при проектировании устройства.
http://www.cybersecurity.ru/hard/97264.html

----------


## grobik

> проблема решается при помощи чехла или фирменных резиновых ободков Bumper



Британский ювелир-дизайнер С.Хьюз предлагает своё решение проблемы:эксклюзивный *iPhone 4 Diamond Edition*, в его основу положена модель белого цвета с 32 Гб встроенной памяти.Роль "бамперов" в данном случае сыграют 6,5 карата бриллиантов,которыми по периметру отделан торец коммуникатора.Платиновое надкусанное яблоко на задней панели также выложено бриллиантами.Поделка довешивается экзотическим чехлом из страусиной кожи ручной выделки.Включить в комплект столь драгоценного устройства практичный целлофановый конверт с противоударными пупырышками дизайнерской мысли,по-видимому,не хватило... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
К продаже готова партия из 50 штук(для эксклюзива не так уж и мало,ИМХО),потенциальному покупателю диковина обойдётся в 12 995 фунтов стерлингов (околоо 20 000 USD).Аппарат разлочен и может использоваться  в сетях любого сотового оператора.
http://mashable.com/2010/07/06/diamond-iphone-4/



*p.s.*(off) Примеры,как ещё люди сходят с ума,ЗДЕСЬ

----------

